# Which 2.0T FSI Engine do you have ?



## mrponline (Jan 11, 2007)

What is your 2.0T FSI engine code ?
Please reply with *Engine Code / Audi or VW / Model / Year / Country (if not US)*
You can locate your engine code on a sticker which is affixed to your timing belt cover. It is also included on your vehicle data plates / vehicle data sticker inside your service manual.
Ive been doing some research on this and have found that the 2.0T FSI engine for the *B7 A4* comes in 7 varients.
The list below only contains info for B7 A4 engines, but if you have a A3, GTi etc please feel free to participate. Better still if you have info on your engine please share it so i can add your engine code and the particulars to the list.
I myself have BWE which has a rare Engine / ECU combination and in order to chip my car APR had to develop new software for my ECU.
Some noticable differences between the engines: 
- BPG (US Spec) 280Nm at 2000rpm / compression ratio of 10.5
- BWT (07 US) 280Nm at 1800rpm / compression ratio of 10.5
- BWE 280Nm at 1800rpm / compression ratio of 10.3
- BUL (DTM engine) 300Nm at 2200rpm and has an output of 162KW. Also has the same compression ratio as the BWE of 10.3


----------



## milan616 (Aug 5, 2006)

Where does one find the engine code?
Edit: I'm at work but here is the engine stuff from an VAG-COM auto scan a while back:
Address 01: Engine
Part No SW: 1K0 907 115 H HW: 8P0 907 115 B
Component: 2.0l R4/4V TFSI 0010
Coding: 0403010A1C070160
Shop #: WSC 13368


_Modified by milan616 at 9:08 AM 3-7-2007_


----------



## 13sec B6 (Feb 19, 2007)

vw 2.0t's in the usa are all bpy


----------



## corradokidg60 (May 14, 2002)

*Re: (13sec B6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *13sec B6* »_vw 2.0t's in the usa are all bpy

What he said, my 1/06 GTI's 2.0T is BPY.


----------



## OOOO-A3 (Jul 20, 2004)

*Re: (13sec B6)*

All the Audi A3 2.0T engines are BPY also.
Edit: ...in North America


_Quote, originally posted by *13sec B6* »_vw 2.0t's in the usa are all bpy



_Modified by OOOO-A3 at 2:13 PM 3-7-2007_


----------



## fuscobal (Nov 24, 2004)

AXX/VW/GTI/2006/Romania > the codes here are AXX(older) and BWA !


----------



## mrponline (Jan 11, 2007)

*Re: Which 2.0T FSI Engine do you have ? (mrponline)*

With the BPY engine does anyone know the specs below








- KW @ 1RPM
- Nm @ ?RPM
- Compression ratio


----------



## D.Passat00 (Feb 29, 2004)

*Re: Which 2.0T FSI Engine do you have ? (mrponline)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mrponline* »_With the BPY engine does anyone know the specs below








- KW @ 1RPM
- Nm @ ?RPM
- Compression ratio

ENGINE
Type 4 cylinder, in-line, turbocharged with intercooler and direct fuel injection
Bore 3.20 in 82.5 mm
Stroke 3.70 in 92.8 mm
Displacement 121.0 in3 1,984 cm3
*Compression Ratio 10.5:1
Horsepower (SAE) @ rpm 200 @ 5,100-6,000 (147 kW @ 5,100-6,000)
Maximum torque, lbs - ft @ rpm 207 @ 1,800-5,000 (280 Nm @ 1,800-5,000)*
Fuel Requirement Premium unleaded (95 RON) recommended for maximum performance,
(unleaded regular (91RON) as an alternative with slight reduction in
performance)
Firing Order 1-3-4-2
http://www.vw.com/vwcom/conten...s.pdf


----------



## cupboy (Sep 3, 2006)

*Re: Which 2.0T FSI Engine do you have ? (mrponline)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mrponline* »_What is your 2.0T FSI engine code ?
Please reply with *Engine Code / Audi or VW / Model / Year / Country (if not US)*
You can locate your engine code on a sticker which is affixed to your timing belt cover. It is also included on your vehicle data plates / vehicle data sticker inside your service manual.

My sticker is still stuck wherever it is at before it gets placed in the manual. Anyone know where that might be?
Anyway it is a BWT. 2007 Audi A4 USA.
Does that compression ratio difference mean I need higher octane gas, or does it mean I can use lower octane (compared to the 10.3).



_Modified by cupboy at 9:25 PM 3-7-2007_


----------



## allenlin (Jul 21, 2006)

*Re: Which 2.0T FSI Engine do you have ? (mrponline)*

AXX / VW / Golf MK5 GTI / 2005 / Taiwan


----------



## mrponline (Jan 11, 2007)

*Re:*

Engine code list updated.


----------



## yobtah (Feb 24, 2007)

*Re: Which 2.0T FSI Engine do you have ? (cupboy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cupboy* »_
Does that compression ratio difference mean I need higher octane gas, or does it mean I can use lower octane (compared to the 10.3).


Higher compression (10.5:1 rather than 10.3:1) normally requires higher octane gas to prevent detonation. In this case, however, the difference is small enough that fuel requirements probably don't change much between engines.


----------



## adeck20 (Jun 15, 2004)

*Re: (13sec B6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *13sec B6* »_vw 2.0t's in the usa are all bpy

I remember hearing that some of the very early GLI's aren't BPY.


----------



## DSGGTI (Nov 12, 2005)

In Australia my 06 GTI is BWA.


----------



## Blue GTI (Jul 20, 2001)

*Re: Which 2.0T FSI Engine do you have ? (mrponline)*

EUROPE : 
AXX 200HP - Golf, Passat, A3
BWA 200 HP - Bora, EOS, Golf, Passat, Altea, Leon, Toledo, Oktavia, TT, A3
CAW 200HP - A3 from june 2007
BYD 230HP - Golf
BWJ 240HP - Leon
BHZ 265HP - S3
BGB 200HP - A4
BWE 200HP - A4
BUL 220HP - A4
BPJ 170HP - A6


----------



## Wizz (Jun 26, 2006)

*Re: Which 2.0T FSI Engine do you have ? (mrponline)*

Blue GTI..hmm..sounds familiar
















_Quote, originally posted by *mrponline* »_
Please reply with *Engine Code / Audi or VW / Model / Year / Country (if not US)*

AXX / VW / golf gti / 2005 / Slovenia


----------



## Theresias (Feb 11, 2004)

*Re: Which 2.0T FSI Engine do you have ? (Wizz)*

BWA / Skoda / Octavia vRS / MY 2007 / Germany


----------



## EL_3grab (Mar 25, 2006)

BWA / VW / GTI / 2007 / UAE
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## HPR (Oct 31, 2004)

VER engine ( SEAT LEON SUPERCOPA )
http://www.seat-sport.com


----------



## Lima (Oct 27, 2002)

*Re: Which 2.0T FSI Engine do you have ? (mrponline)*

BWA / Volkswagen / Golf GTI / MY07 (August 06 build) / Australia
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## GolfRS (Feb 4, 2006)

*Re: Which 2.0T FSI Engine do you have ? (minigolf)*

Someone please fill the data for the AXX engine on that board.
The specs are the same as the BWA engine but with a CR of 10.5:1
Thanks.


----------



## mkvgtiblk06 (Mar 2, 2007)

I have a BPY


----------



## DanGB (Jul 23, 2006)

*Re: (HPR)*


_Quote, originally posted by *HPR* »_VER engine ( SEAT LEON SUPERCOPA )
http://www.seat-sport.com

The Prototype one I saw here in england last year had a BHZ in.


----------



## Lima (Oct 27, 2002)

*Re: Which 2.0T FSI Engine do you have ? (mrponline)*

Some trivia in respect to the AXX/BWA engine changes (or not as is the case here)...

_Quote, originally posted by *minigolf's email to BorgWarner* »_...I’m hoping you can help me with a comment a friend made to me recently that has been bugging me all weekend.
I drive an MY07 Golf GTI (BWA engine code) and my friend drives an MY05 Golf GTI (AXX engine code). He reckons the MY07 GTIs have a slightly larger turbo compared to the earlier models. Are you able to confirm or deny this claim...


_Quote, originally posted by *BorgWarner's reply* »_...Both engine codes (AXX and BWA) are the 2.0l TFSI with 147 kW. There is no difference between the turbos 5303 970 0086 and 5303 970 0105.
Both turbos have the same specification.

MY07 Golf GTI (BWA engine code, built since 09/2005 ) and MY05 Golf GTI (AXX engine code, built from 09/2004 until 10/2005). 
Please see attached file...

Screen grab of "attached file"


----------



## Lima (Oct 27, 2002)

*Re: Which 2.0T FSI Engine do you have ? (minigolf)*

Service schedule. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
http://www.vw.com/dealer/Maint...print


----------



## RyanA3 (May 11, 2005)

*Re: Which 2.0T FSI Engine do you have ? (minigolf)*


_Quote, originally posted by *minigolf* »_Service schedule. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
http://www.vw.com/dealer/Maint...print

does not look accurate. dsg fluid change at 40? I hope not. I think it's 25 or 30?


----------



## caj1 (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: Which 2.0T FSI Engine do you have ? (RyanA3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RyanA3* »_
does not look accurate. dsg fluid change at 40? I hope not. I think it's 25 or 30? 


You hope not?? Would you rather pay for the $300 service more often?
What does VW know about their service schedule anyway?


----------



## mrponline (Jan 11, 2007)

Engine code list updated


----------



## Lima (Oct 27, 2002)

*Re: (mrponline)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mrponline* »_Engine code list updated

Thanks mate. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
FWIW in Australia all VWs are "recommended" to run on 98RON fuel, well, except for diesels.


----------



## MPower_this! (Jul 27, 2006)

*Re: (mrponline)*

Perhaps we should add yet another variant of the 2.0 TFSI, the BYD which is the Golf GTI E30 engine with 230HP.


----------



## MPower_this! (Jul 27, 2006)

*Re: (MPower_this!)*

Btw:
Info on ΑΧΧ/ΒWA engines here:
http://www.audi-speed.com/faq/f184/faq.html
And info on BHZ engine here:
http://www.audi-speed.com/faq/f289/faq.html
It's in german but one can figure it out easily.


----------



## RyanA3 (May 11, 2005)

*Re: Which 2.0T FSI Engine do you have ? (caj1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *caj1* »_
You hope not?? Would you rather pay for the $300 service more often?
What does VW know about their service schedule anyway?

it's covered. no charge for dsg fluid change. and it gets done at 35k. not 40k, as indicated in the graph. so maybe audi 2.0T maintenance is different from vw 2.0t.


----------



## Lima (Oct 27, 2002)

*Re: (MPower_this!)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MPower_this!* »_Btw:
Info on ΑΧΧ/ΒWA engines here:
http://www.audi-speed.com/faq/f184/faq.html
And info on BHZ engine here:
http://www.audi-speed.com/faq/f289/faq.html
It's in german but one can figure it out easily.

Thank you. Here's a babelfish translation...

_Quote, originally posted by *audi-speed article* »_*Technical data*
Water-cooled four-cylinder row engine in front crosswise with BorgWarner turbo and intercoolers. Fivefold stored crankshaft, two balance waves, two cam shafts (toothed belt drive), lying above, four valves per cylinder, over role rocker fingers with hydraulic play take-up, electronic Common Rail gasoline common-Rail-Benzin-Direkteinspritzung, engine management Bosch MED9.1 with e-gas, 1 ceramic(s) before catalyst with heating function over double injection (homogeneous Split), 1 main catalyst
Turbo: To K03-2080 BorgWarner turbo system 5303 970 0086 (transverse installation)
Max. achievement: 147 KW (200 HP) of 5100-6000 1/min
Max. torque: 280 Nm of 1800-5000 1/min
Spec achievement: 74,1 kW/l (100,8 PS/l)
Capacity: 1984 cm3
Drilling x stroke: 82.5 x 92,8mm
Compression ratio: 10.5:1 (starting from Mj06 10.3:1)
Firing order: 1-3-4-2
Cam shaft adjustment: 42° kurbelwinkel
Internal recycling of exhaust gases
Weight (engine): ~152 kg
Max. load pressure: 0.7 bar (series)
Max. pressure in the high-pressure system (Rail): 115 bar
Max. torque: 280 Nm at 1800-5000 1/min
Mittl. Kolbengeschw. with rated speed: 15,8 m/s
Oil contents engine: 4.6l
Cooling system contents: 8.0l
Exhaust standard: EUROPEAN UNION 4/ULEV
Engine identification letter: AXX (to 10/05), BWA
Red range: starting from 6500 1/min
Tachoanzeige: to 280 km/h

*Technical characteristics*
* Turbo and elbow union (firing order elbow union) are a unit
* In contrast to the normal FSI again an air mass measurer is blocked
* Thrust circulating air valve hangs in contrast to the 1.8T directly on the supercharger
* The thrust circulating air valve is electrically operated, not as in former times pneumatic
* The turbo- FSI engine becomes only in the homogeneous enterprise (FSI: with stratified charge with lean zones) operated.
* The Rail (common injection line for the einspritzventile) becomes over a high-pressure pump with a pressure of 50 - 110 bar supplies.
* How already from the 1.8T with K04 loader admits, there is a cooling system with cooling agent oh run pump also with this engine. This radiator oh run is to verhinden the oil carbon-buildup of the turbine shaft when turning the hot engine off.
* The engine is driven into two modes of operation: The Homogensplit (Lambda=1.02) with cold weather starting around fast high exhaust gas temperatures to force (under 1 minute on 350°) and goes reaching into the normal homogeneous enterprise with the catalyst operating temperature over (Lambda=1)
* Single rod ignition coils
* 1 pre and 1 main catalyst
* 1 pre and 1 Nachkatsonde

*Changes in model year 2006*
* Compression was reduced to 10.3:1.
* New engine identification letter BWA
* Piston poured, not forged, in order to avoid piston ring flutter

*Technical changes to 2.0 FSI*
Beside the again developed turbo some further turbo-specific changes in the engine mount in the comparison to 2.0 FSI were made. These are e.g:
* Valve springs with increased spring action (valve springs resemble with inlet and exhaust valves)
* Revised inlet channel geometry (better Tumble effect, anti-knock quality and quiet running)
* sodium-filled exhaust valves
* seat-armored intake valves
* Rigidity-optimized role rocker fingers with reduction of the gate width of cams and roles
* Modified balance wave transmission
* Crank gear, cylinder head, piston head and inlet cam shaft adapted to the higher requirements
* Optimiertes toothed belt clamping system with CTC Zahnriemenrad (Crankshaft Torsionals Cancellation)


----------



## BumbleBeeJBG (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (minigolf)*

You know I just realized something... VW robbed us of .016 displacement! False advertising!
I'm going to my service center and demanding some boring under warranty.


----------



## blackvento36 (Mar 17, 2003)

*Re: (BumbleBeeJBG)*

So the earlier motors (pre 06) had forged pistons?


----------



## lancGTI (Nov 5, 2006)

BPY/VW/GTI/12-05 [2006 MY]/USA


----------



## mescaline (Jul 15, 2005)

Are DTM engines any stronger? Do they have stronger internals than the rest of engines?


----------



## GolfRS (Feb 4, 2006)

*Re: (blackvento36)*


_Quote, originally posted by *blackvento36* »_So the earlier motors (pre 06) had forged pistons? 






















http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Actually just the AXX motors did/do


----------



## Geoff Rood (Apr 30, 2001)

*Re: (BumbleBeeJBG)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BumbleBeeJBG* »_You know I just realized something... VW robbed us of .016 displacement! False advertising!
I'm going to my service center and demanding some boring under warranty.
















Atleast its' not an Audi, their old 2.2L I-5 was only 2,144cc's. That's not even a 2.2 in MY book, I don't round up at 4


----------



## leviathan18 (Jul 31, 2007)

BWA Leon FR 
Venezuela (but i know the comes directly from Spain)


----------



## Hammersmith (Feb 26, 2005)

*Re: (adeck20)*


_Quote, originally posted by *adeck20* »_
I remember hearing that some of the very early GLI's aren't BPY.

I have a very early GLI and it's BPY....but to stir the pot here a little more I also heard that some of the early BPY's had forged internals and now that's not the case..... just what I heard


----------



## sniperviperman (Aug 8, 2005)

AXX 2004 MKV GTI The Netherlands
Is there an advantage to have forged pistons?


----------



## kpiskin (Apr 6, 2007)

*Re: (sniperviperman)*

My Eos is BPY.


----------



## JJM25 (Jan 12, 2006)

*Re: Which 2.0T FSI Engine do you have ? (mrponline)*

Hi guys, just wondering if this will be updated?
I currently have a VW SCirocco 2.0 TSI with a CAW engine code, 2009, South Africa (Europe) compression ration of 9.6 and 147kw 280 nm. Although the dynos are getting them higher...
Let you know as well, the new VW Golf 6 GTIs, 2009 have CCZ engine codes and are 155kw/280nm compression ratio of 9.6.


----------



## elio (Nov 15, 2006)

*Re: Which 2.0T FSI Engine do you have ? (mrponline)*

Friends sorry to ask here, what service manuals are available for Audi, VW, Seat with 2.0TFSI engines??? I need to work on a Seat Cupra 2.0TFSI BWJ engine and I need all the info about torques and working sequences of it???
Thanks in advance for your suppport.


----------



## Winger G (Sep 24, 2006)

*Is there a master list of engine code specs*

Sorry to dig up this old thread. There was reference in the thread to a engine code listing, but the link has been removed from the VW site.

Is there a engine code spec list somewhere? Looking specifically for 2.0T petrol engines (BUL code in particular).


----------



## Dagger020 (Mar 20, 2020)

*2006 jetta 2.0t fsi engine problems*

I have a 2006 jetta 2.0t fsi that keeps having the same engine codes pop up. i have replaced the spark plugs and the coils in the car and have replaced the high pressure fuel pump on the car and changed the oil and seems to keep having the same problems. 

the codes are 
p0300
p0301
p0302
p0303
p0304
p0087
p0171

If anyone has any ideas on what could be the problem and how to fix it that would be great


----------



## Dagger020 (Mar 20, 2020)

*2006 jetta 2.0t fsi engine problems*



elio said:


> Friends sorry to ask here, what service manuals are available for Audi, VW, Seat with 2.0TFSI engines??? I need to work on a Seat Cupra 2.0TFSI BWJ engine and I need all the info about torques and working sequences of it???
> Thanks in advance for your suppport.




I have a 2006 jetta 2.0t fsi that keeps having the same engine codes pop up. i have replaced the spark plugs and the coils in the car and have replaced the high pressure fuel pump on the car and changed the oil and seems to keep having the same problems.

the codes are
p0300
p0301
p0302
p0303
p0304
p0087
p0171

If you have any ideas on what could be the problem and how to fix it that would be great


----------



## ROH ECHT (Dec 9, 2010)

Dagger020 said:


> I have a 2006 jetta 2.0t fsi that keeps having the same engine codes pop up. i have replaced the spark plugs and the coils in the car and have replaced the high pressure fuel pump on the car and changed the oil and seems to keep having the same problems.
> 
> the codes are
> p0300
> ...


You should start your own thread. This topic is only asking what engine you have. I don't know why, but it is what it is. You are having misfire codes (P0300-P0304) for all the cylinders. The other two codes, P0087 and P0171, are typically seen when there is a problem with the rail pressure due to worn cam follower or worn intake cam tri-lobe. P0087 is low rail pressure and P0171 is system running lean but the codes P0300 through P0304 and P0171 is likely a result of the lack of fuel pressure in the rail.

You said you changed the HPFP...why? Was the cam follower and tri-lobe of the intake cam thoroughly inspected? 

The codes could be a result of more. If you cannot diagnose it by seeing data while the engine is running while using vcds, you will need help to figure this out. Or, you can replace the long list of possibilities. Do you have a VAG-COM with VCDS? If so, what are the results of its rail pressure test? Does actual rail pressure raise to match specified pressure when it is revved and held at a higher rpm? I'll look in again to have a look at your replies.

Not sure you have looked here so here it is; 
http://wiki.ross-tech.com/wiki/index.php/16471/P0087/000135
http://wiki.ross-tech.com/wiki/index.php/16555/P0171/000369

...any time you have codes in the future, you can enter the fault code in the Ross-Tech search bar.


----------



## kby (9 mo ago)

What is the fuel pressure on 2006 passat bpy engine 2.0 Tfsi


----------



## ROH ECHT (Dec 9, 2010)

kby said:


> What is the fuel pressure on 2006 passat bpy engine 2.0 Tfsi


Which fuel pressure? Low side provided by the LPFP (in-tank electric pump) or the high rail pressure by the HPFP (high pressure fuel-rail pump)? Low pressure made by the LPFP is 4 bar to 6.6 bar at 50% load. High rail pressure is typically 50 bar at idle and has a 110 bar maximum - if stock. The 110 bar is always increased if it has a performance tune. You can see both with VCDS in MB/Group 230 and 231 (data shows up in other MB/Groups as well).


----------

